# No Birth Certificate for Canadian PR...



## rose4rose (Feb 27, 2013)

Friends

I have a very serious issue. For PR I need to provide the birth certificate.

The date in birth certificate and my passport are different. 

Is there any way out the VISA can be taken forward without submitting the birth certificate?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No. If providing birth certificate is an application requirement you will need to provide it.


----------



## rose4rose (Feb 27, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> No. If providing birth certificate is an application requirement you will need to provide it.


One of the migration agent told me that there is some other form we can get from Canadian immigration and submit it. But she is not ready to give further details.

Im from a small village in India and there is no possibility that I get a proper birth certificate.

For all versifications so far I have used my passport and 10th standard certificate.


----------



## firosit (Aug 12, 2014)

*No birth certificate required who born before 1987*

According to Indian rule, birth certificate is not required to those who born before 1987. While filing PR application to Canda or Australia, you can mention about our country rule and say that we already have passport, PAN card, SSLC certificate and even election ID card which is having birth date.
If birth certificate is very compulsory then better option is to get a new certificate which should have the date of which you have in passport and other documents.
If you are living in panchayath, then prepare an application in white paper and request to get an affidavit which should says there is no proof of your birth and you were born at home on this date and this will help you to get a new certificate after police verification. This is not a quick process. May 2-3 months it will take. You also need to give a request to collector. Finally you will get it from nearest corporation.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello, My Birth Certificate doesn't have my name as it was acquired before naming me. 
Will this be acceptable?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

chakradhard said:


> Hello, My Birth Certificate doesn't have my name as it was acquired before naming me.
> Will this be acceptable?


Not likely... how is the CIC to know that this is, in fact, _your_ birth certificate and not of someone else? If I were the CIC agent looking at your birth certificate without a name, I would assume that it's fake... if it's considered fake, it could be used against you (for providing false documents) and your application could be refused.

I wouldn't advise that you use any form of identification that doesn't bear your name or some other information that can be positively attributed to you. 

Are you not able to get a new birth certificate issued that has your full name on it? It doesn't matter that it's only been issued this year, as the Canadian government knows that such documents can be issued at any time. (I was born a long time ago and have a copy of my original birth certificate that was issued 2 years ago that is acceptable to use)... in order for it to be accepted by the CIC, it (the birth certificate) _must_ be government issued (i.e. not a photocopy).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

chakradhard said:


> Hello, My Birth Certificate doesn't have my name as it was acquired before naming me.
> Will this be acceptable?



Who the hell issues a birth certificate with no name on it?????????


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

colchar said:


> Who the hell issues a birth certificate with no name on it?????????


In my part of the world I see there are many cases similar to mine


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Mistaken post...just ignore.


----------

